# All New Pricing on all APR ECU/TCU Upgrades!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

You asked for it and we listened. APR ECU & TCU Upgrades are now even more affordable. *Our Stage 1 ECU Upgrades are now an average of 35% less and our TCU upgrades are an average of 30% less.* *Savings are as high as 77% on some platforms!* Every price for every stage and option has changed across the globe, and these savings are locked in for the foreseeable future!

Get the details: http://goapr.io/2020price
Get the details: http://goapr.io/2020price
Get the details: http://goapr.io/2020price

Key retail pricing in the USA is as follows:

*Transmission Software:*

$499.95 - DQ250, DQ381, DQ500, DL501 (All Platforms)
*Turbocharged Engine Software:*

$299.95 - 1.0/1.2/1.4T EA111/211
$399.95 - 1.8/2.0T EA113/888 Gen 1/2
$499.95 - 1.8/2.0T EA888 Gen 3/3B
$599.95 - 2.5T EA855
$699.95 - 2.5T EA855 EVO
$499.95 - 2.7T EA835
$899.95 - 2.9T EA839 B9/C8
$599.95 - 3.0T EA837 Supercharged
$899.95 - 3.0T EA839 B9
$599.95 - 4.2T EA824
$799.95 - 4.0/5.0T EA824
*Naturally Aspirated Engine Software:*

$299.95 - 2.5L EA855 I5
$299.95 - 2.8/3.2/3.6L EA390 VR6
$299.95 - 4.2L EA824 V8
$499.95 - 4.2L EA824 FSI V8
$599.95 - 5.2L EA824 FSI V10 (Non R8)
$999.95 - 5.2L EA824 FSI V10 (R8/Lambo)
*Diesel Software:*

$299.95 - 1.4/1.6/1.9 TDI
$399.95 - 2.0/2.5/2.7 TDI
$499.95 - 3.0/4.2/4.9/5.0 TDI
*Porsche Naturally Aspirated Software:*

$299.95 - 3.2/3.6L VR6 9PA/92A/970
$499.95 - 3.4/3.6/3.8L 987/996/997
*Porsche Turbo Software:*

$499.95 - 2.0T 95B
$999.95 - 2.0/2.5T 982
$499.95 - 3.0 TDI 92A
$1,499.95 - 3.0T 991.2
$999.95 - 3.6T 996/997
$1,999.95 - 3.8T 991.2
$999.95 - 4.5T 9PA
*Options, Features, and Transfers, where available:*

$99.95 - Program Switching
$49.95 - 6MT Launch/No-Lift Shift
$99.95 - Warranty Transfer
These great savings and new prices also extend to our other stages and options. This even includes APR Plus! *We’ve also made a few changes to select upgrade paths, too.* 3.0T Ultracharger software can now be purchased separately for use with a secondhand unit. On platforms where we offer support for more than one upgraded turbocharger, you only need to pay for Stage 3 turbo software once, and can switch turbos at any time. Program switching is now a new low price on every platform where it’s available.

For details on your exact engine, select your vehicle’s year, make, and model to find pricing. If you’re outside the USA, contact an APR Importer for pricing in your local currency.

If you have any questions, an APR Expert is here to help! Call, email, or message us on social media.

Thank you and Go APR!






http://goapr.io/2020price
http://goapr.io/2020price
http://goapr.io/2020price


----------



## fprodget (Jun 1, 2013)

This is wonderful news....just in time for my new to me 16 TTS!!


----------

